# AMD64: Missing memory (8GB ->



## mh (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi!

I have just installed 7.2-RELEASE AMD64 and found to my surprise that only roughly 3GB out of 8GB were found by the kernel. 8GB show up in the BIOS system summary. It was the same even before I recompiled the kernel. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Sep 10 23:09:12 CEST 2009
    blah@blah.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2992.52-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf62  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,C
MOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe43d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,CNXT-ID,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
usable memory = 3196887040 (3048 MB)
avail memory  = 3084218368 (2941 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x30c0-0x30c7 mem 0xd0100000-0xd017ffff,0
xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0180000-0xd01bffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82945G (945G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7932k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x4000-0x401f mem 0xd0080
000-0xd009ffff,0xd0000000-0xd007ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:01:6c:82:00:00
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3000-0x301f irq 23 at device 29.0
on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3020-0x303f irq 19 at device 29.1
on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3040-0x305f irq 18 at device 29.2
on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3060-0x307f irq 16 at device 29.3
on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd03c4000-0xd03c43ff irq
 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x37
6,0x30b0-0x30bf at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (6280.3C)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcb000-0xcbfff,0xcc000-0xccfff,0xe0000-0xe17ff
 on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acpi_tz0: _Cad0: 76324MB <ST380819AS 40Y9045LEN 3.04> at ata0-master SATA150
RT value is absurd, ignored (255.0C)
acd0: CDRW <TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C/IB01> at ata1-master UDMA33
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Does [cmd=]uname -a[/cmd] actually tell you it's a 64-bit install? The memory looks like a typical 32 bits '4 GB minus stolen memory = ~ 3 GB' to me.


----------



## rhurlin (Sep 12, 2009)

mh said:
			
		

> ```
> FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Sep 10 23:09:12 CEST 2009
> blah@blah.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
> Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
> ...



Am I right that your CPU is Intel Pentium D? I am irritated about 'K8-class' ...

As far as I know amd64 mode is only available on AMD CPUs.


----------



## mk (Sep 12, 2009)

rhurlin said:
			
		

> As far as I know amd64 mode is only available on AMD CPUs.


*WRONG!* first 64 bit cpu were delivered by Advanced Micro Devices(AMD), hence the name of freebsd port on 64bit cpu's. This include Intel 64bit cpu. Itanium is supported by ia64. There is sparc64 and powerpc for these cpu architectures.
OP: If you have x86_64 cpu - then if you boot i386 port on that - the machine work as x86, no problems, if you boot from amd64 port then your system behave as 64 bit OS. whatever boot cd you have, boot into and install base system - less than 10 min.. boot into new system and see what *uname -a* is giving you. from that point make your way forward. if i386 - go get amd64 iso, if amd64 - then check mailing lists about loosing RAM in amd64 port.


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> first 64 bit cpu were delivered by Advanced Micro Devices(AMD), hence the name of freebsd port on 64bit cpu's.


Not entirely correct.  The first 64 bit CPUs were developed long before AMD created AMD64.  Intel's 64 bit architecture, Itanium or IA64, started in the 80s, for one.  AMD merely license the AMD64 architecture to Intel to use in their CPUs too.  FreeBSD use it as a name because that is the architecture's official name.


----------



## rhurlin (Sep 12, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> *WRONG!* first 64 bit cpu were delivered by Advanced Micro Devices(AMD), hence the name of freebsd port on 64bit cpu's. This include Intel 64bit cpu. Itanium is supported by ia64. There is sparc64 and powerpc for these cpu architectures.
> OP: If you have x86_64 cpu - then if you boot i386 port on that - the machine work as x86, no problems, if you boot from amd64 port then your system behave as 64 bit OS. whatever boot cd you have, boot into and install base system - less than 10 min.. boot into new system and see what *uname -a* is giving you. from that point make your way forward. if i386 - go get amd64 iso, if amd64 - then check mailing lists about loosing RAM in amd64 port.



Ok, thanks for this clarification. Looking in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 I found some more infos.

One further question about this: so it is possible to run FreeBSD amd64 on for example Intel Core 2 Duo in full 64bit mode?


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2009)

rhurlin said:
			
		

> One further question about this: so it is possible to run FreeBSD amd64 on for example Intel Core 2 Duo in full 64bit mode?


Yes, that is the correct and only way to run 64 bit on a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 14, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Not entirely correct.  The first 64 bit CPUs were developed long before AMD created AMD64.  Intel's 64 bit architecture, Itanium or IA64, started in the 80s, for one.  AMD merely license the AMD64 architecture to Intel to use in their CPUs too.  FreeBSD use it as a name because that is the architecture's official name.



The first 64-bit extensions for x86 CPUs were developed by AMD.  As such, the CPU architecture is called amd64, and is what the FreeBSD CPU architecture is called.

Intel's original 64-bit CPU uses a completed separate architecture from x86, and is called IA-64 (Intel Architecture 64).  Intel wanted this to become the replacement for x86, but it didn't pan out too well outside of the high-end server space.

After AMD released the Opteron and Athlon64, Intel didn't really have any choice but to license the technology from AMD.  They called their version of the 64-bit x86 architecture EM64T.

One can install the 64-bit version of FreeBSD (amd64) on either AMD or Intel CPUs.


----------

